# foam puzzle pieces are being chewed- what now?



## Tweetiepy (Oct 9, 2010)

I wanted a softer surface for Peaches' feet as well as a surface that he won't slip on so I got some of those foam puzzle pieces. He chews them (I don't see any little colored bits, so I'm not sure if he swallows them - I don't know what to put down for his feet now. He chews blankets and they get quite dirty too - this was perfect since it's super easy to clean - he's managed to lift up where the pieces meet and chew that as well as chewing some spots right in the middle of the piece! I put down a small blanket where he's been chewing his tunnel to protect that for the time being but I'm out of options for flooring surfaces.

Is it bad if he swallows some of those pieces? His hole is about fist size but only the surface has been chewed, he didn't go all the way through - YET!


----------



## snowbunnysuit (Oct 9, 2010)

I would think it would do your rabbit no good to eat it.

I've just read another post somewhere under housing and bedding that suggests rabbits prefer to lay on hard surfaces. 

All i can tell you was our vet was pleased that our rabbit has arun on concrete as we cant leave him on grass for his ability to dig and escape, she said it was better for his claws x


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 10, 2010)

my chewers get straw placemats for laying on they arent as soft as those foamy things but if they eat em its ok....i have a ton of those foam puzzle doo hickeys and ive tried dif ways to incorporate them into the buns cages...even my buns that dont norm chew ,love to chew on those things.

and yes those foam things are very bad for them to eat...u should prob remove them right away..


----------



## tamsin (Oct 10, 2010)

Is there a particular reason he needs a soft surface eg he has sore hocks? If not a solid surface with some soft areas is probably the safest option. A try of soil, paper based cat litter or just hay is a good soft surface for nap time.


----------



## Tweetiepy (Oct 11, 2010)

Actually he likes to sleep in his litter (it has a grate on it) but he likes the spot in front of his door to nap too. I tried those "tanning" mats from the dollar store but I don't know if he can chew those safely (although he already has)

The soft spot was so he wouldn't get sore hocks - but I liked that it was anti-skid surface - the peel & stick tiles are really slippery


----------



## michellexgix (Oct 12, 2010)

Sorry but I am unsure, but just wondering, does it have to be the tick on tiles or could you not just use normal tiles?


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 12, 2010)

If he is chewing the foam mats, you'd have to stop him from doing it. I have hardwood floor at my place but I lay down foam mats in a lot of places to give them room to binky and run. My one chewer bun doesn't chew all the time but I can't tell when he'll want to get into it. So the foamy area where he is fenced in has a giant towel over it, and I clip the towel down with binder clips. So he gets the softness, some added traction from the towel, and the towel helps also because it absorbs any urine if there are accidents.


----------

